# Gun prices. WTH????



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Pre ‘64 Winchesters and Marlin JM stamped barrels command premiums.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I guess I have not noticed a price increase since Wednesday


Yes, because most people except for the Q anon weirdos knew for a fact Biden was going to be president after seeing the election results in November and many people could see the Trump presidency circling the drain before that















I just gave 500 for a Ruger American rifle that I needed for a trip this fall. In 2019 you could have that gun all day for sub $400.
Here is an article from 2019 that describes what was called in the gun industry the "Trump Slump". People inside the industry describe the shortage at the beginning of the Bush presidency as being a result of 9-11 and the Clinton years.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-guns-sales-idUSKCN1PN346


To the guys who guys who are old enough to have lived through this cycle before:. Do your wives ever question why you need to spend the savings account on more black rifles and .223 rounds when you still have all the ones you bought 8 years ago?


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

My wife thinks it's stupid and basically I agree with her. It's like buying a house, imo. You buy high for current times and as soon as market shifts, your underwater.

She did see the prices of marlins and told me to sell.... lol


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

My wife has the same mindset as me. You NEVER sell a gun and the time to buy ammo is when you see it. You'll never have too much. 

Plus, we shoot a lot for fun, gotta have some inventory to do that.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

From a link I posted less than a year ago about the impending ammo shortage and price increase.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Current ammo ad.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

The-armory.com has ammo. Cheap 556 (wolf) for around a buck around. Seen some shotgun, 22, etc.

So far cheapest I seen in stock on the net.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

200.00 a brick for foriegn made stuff. I think I'll take a pass on that.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

DirtySteve said:


> That would likely be because prices finally came down to reasonable levels and there was available stock under republican control. You cant buy guns if there arent any left to buy or ammo to put in them. Would make perfect sense to see more registrations under Republican control.
> 
> You cant have record guns sales/registrations in a shortage.


It's the intersection of both supply and demand. Just like when gun co had guns stockpiled expecting a Hillary win and still had to sell them at lower prices under trump.

But like I say, numbers grew under obama the most, hands down. Except when covid hit and the narrative was no longer politics but rather 'apocolypse.'


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

https://coughlin.hibid.com/catalog/259138/january-27th-online-consignment-auction/

Check out these at auction ending tomorrow.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Luv2hunteup said:


> From a link I posted less than a year ago about the impending ammo shortage and price increase.
> 
> 
> View attachment 636643


Dang, could have bought a few of this and been set for a year.


----------

